# Driving on normal car license?



## omgchrisx (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello, We haven't got an American RV but we have a 34ft english motor home. (Auto-trail Arapaho 1990)

I would like my son to drive it and he is 18.

he has held his license for just over a year now

the motor home is 5.5 tonnes

can he drive her on a normal car license? if not what test does he have to do to be able to drive her?

He has drove her already and handles her fine so no worry in length.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi,

He will need a C1 category license for anything over 3,500kg. Chapter and verse on the DVLA website.

Regards,
John

Here's a link to the relevant page DVLA

Oh, and welcome to the site!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

NO he cannot drive your MH on his current license !! Nor can anyone else who passed their test after 1 Jan 1997 unless they have taken another test (cost is about a grand) 

His licence does not have category C1 and as such he is ONLY permitted to drive a vehicle with a MAM not exceeding 3500Kg no ifs, no buts!! 

If he has driven it on a road already he will have committed 2 offences Driving without a licence (for that class of vehiclel) and no insurance (as he does not hold a licence for that class of vehicle.) and YOU have committed the offence of either aiding and abeting those offences or permitting them. 

No a search this matter has been covered many times. Also check out the latest copy of MMM its all explained in detail in an article.


----------



## dawnraider (Apr 2, 2006)

The simple answer I am afraid is he will not be able to drive it because of the weight, his current licence will only cover up to 3500 kgs, you may also find it difficult to get him insured as well, as regards what he needs to do , is take an additional test to allow him to drive upt o 7.5t , with the training and testing it will probably cost close to £1,200.

Sorry to bring yo bas news.


regards Ken


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ploddy, was a Police answer really required to this question? It seemed a heavy handed reply. Maybe it's just me, Alan.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Did seem a bit heavy  

Anyway the above answers are correct however I am sure I didn't pay anywhere near £1000 to get my C1 in 07. It may have gone up since then but I think I paid
£60 for medical
£50 for Theory test (Roughly can't remember exactly)
£100 test may have gone up since then.

It took my a day and a half training with the test on the afternoon of the second day and seem to remember paying around £400 including the test fee. 

Karl


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I have just contacted Tockwith who I took my training with and the prices are £240 per day. They do a 4 day course which includes the test in this price. So if you are are confident you can pass the test 2 days training @ £240 = £480 + £150 for the test and theory is £630.

It would be closer to the £1200 if you do the 4 Day course though.

Karl


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

erneboy said:


> Ploddy, was a Police answer really required to this question? It seemed a heavy handed reply. Maybe it's just me, Alan.


Hi Alan,

Whilst I can see exactly where you are coming from, and do agree with you and Karl to some extent, this law/ruling has been with us now for over 14 years, and the info is freely available to download.

Having recently passed his test, the lad himself should be immediately aware of what his licence categories are, and what his provisional categories are too, as should the OP by being a mature and experienced responsible driver, and parent...........hopefully.

As a former Towing Course Instructor, I went to great pains to A....check that those allocated a course, were actually qualified for that category of vehicle, including the towing of trailers over 750Kgs, and B....explain to those very students, the extension of their responsibilities, once the trailer was hitched onto the prime mover. 
Many were totally unawares, which highlights a flaw in "driver education and updating". How many drivers pick up and read the Highway Code, once they have passed their test?

As an example, when the Jan 97 law/ruling first came out, some youngsters passing their car test, were then given the keys to Daddy's Range Rover, hitched up and loaded up the horse box, and went to the regular Gymkhana, without the usual accompanying supervision of Mum and Dad, not realising that, at over 3,500Kgs, they were breaking the law, and neither did Mum and Dad.
I have attended two RTCs where inexperienced youngsters have been towing a loaded horse box with a large 4x4, and the horse box has gone over. On both occasions, the horse had to be put down by a vet, because it was so stressed.
On one of those occasions, the young female driver had just passed her test, and wasn't qualified for that category of outfit/weight. The word from the Traffic Bobbies at the time, was that it wasn't uncommon, since the introduction of the new EU ruling.

I hope that the OP regards my post, with the spirit in which it is intended, ie, to be informative and helpful, as ignorance of the law is not regarded as an excuse for failure to comply. I think that most of us can hold our hands up, and admit to being guilty of that at some time or another, including myself. :wink:

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## omgchrisx (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you for the replies, greatly appreciated you have answered everything i wanted to know. Cheers!


----------

